# Ultra Low Power HTPC/File Server/Folding



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

How do I go about building an Ultra Low Power rig for Media sharing to say PS3, File Sharing, and Folding? It would need to be small, compact, and use very low wattage.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 28, 2010)

Looking for big numbers? Like with a 65w, maybe 95w quad and a couple low-wattage video cards? Or just looking a decent media share box that will also fold?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3228&cm_re=aspire_revo-_-83-103-228-_-Product

thats about as low wattage as it gets


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

Im looking to run a media server with folding capabilities. And no the Nvidia Ion Blows when folding. Im looking at low power usage as in 250W PSU or somethin. Definately below 500W.


----------



## KieX (Feb 28, 2010)

For folding the Nvidia GT240 is the best performance per Watt. Read this review: http://en.fah-addict.net/articles/articles-8-27+nvidia-gt240.php

To give you an idea, the second rig in my system specs (Q8400, GT240) crunches and folds as well as file server, media box at 150W full load. Does about 2000PPD crunching and 4000PPD folding.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

What about using AMD for my CPU?


----------



## KieX (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know exactly what system draw you'll get from AMD, since I've not tested one. The Q8400 is a 95W TDP processor, so as long as you go for something with less TDP you should have even less power draw. An example would be these 65W AMD's or 65W Intel's. I think there should be some AMD 45W parts around as well.

Bare in mind that the Q8400 is overclocked and under full load. When it's not overclocked, and not under load, with the energy saving features enabled, the total system power draw is around 65W.

So my advice is go for a low TDP processor (2 cores better), enable whichever energy saving features it has and leave it at stock speeds. With that you should be able to fold with a GT240 at less than 100W, with a decent PPD.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 1, 2010)

This article here could help you out some.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 1, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3228&cm_re=aspire_revo-_-83-103-228-_-Product
> 
> thats about as low wattage as it gets



omg that thing is friggin awesome!! buying myself one! this is what ive been looking for... what rock have i been under?


----------

